# Where to run lines mk4?



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

Where does everybody run the lines in a mk4? which route is the safest, easiest?
Cheers


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Routing them from the trunk, under the back seat, and along the driver side door sill is the most common way. That's how i have my lines routed, though i drive a mk3.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

I ran mine along the brake lines. Works perfect and it's a nice clean install.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

SMG8vT said:


> I ran mine along the brake lines. Works perfect and it's a nice clean install.


Mine clips in along the fuel lines. Looks OEM.


----------



## gti32387 (Feb 25, 2006)

I would like to know other alternative routes besides drilling holes in the spare wheel well to run your lines. I know that 1/4 line is small enough to run under the interior to the front, but what about 3/8? I'm currently in the process of installing air ride on my 20th, and just finished all the electrical work. Now all I need to do is run the lines and install the bags. I planned on drilling holes, but just curious if their are other routes you can take.


----------



## platinumgrey_1.8T (Jul 13, 2007)

reynolds9000 said:


> Routing them from the trunk, under the back seat, and along the driver side door sill is the most common way. That's how i have my lines routed, though i drive a mk3.


that's how i ran my lines for the past year and no problem


----------



## createddeleted (Sep 24, 2008)

gti32387 said:


> I would like to know other alternative routes besides drilling holes in the spare well to run your lines. I know that 1/4 line is small enough to run under the interior to the front, but what about 3/8? I'm currently in the process of installing air ride on my 20th, and just finished all the electrical work. Now all I need to do is run the lines and install the bags. I planned on drilling holes, but just curious if their are other routes you can take.


 I believe on the silverstone project they ran some through the drains.


Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

ran mine out the spare wheel well behind the rear seat and ran with fuel line on pass side and brake line driver side :thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

gti32387 said:


> I would like to know other alternative routes besides drilling holes in the spare wheel well to run your lines. I know that 1/4 line is small enough to run under the interior to the front, but what about 3/8? I'm currently in the process of installing air ride on my 20th, and just finished all the electrical work. Now all I need to do is run the lines and install the bags. I planned on drilling holes, but just curious if their are other routes you can take.


No drilling is needed. Just use the grommet back there to poke the line through.


----------



## gti32387 (Feb 25, 2006)

Evil_Panda said:


> No drilling is needed. Just use the grommet back there to poke the line through.[/QUOTE
> 
> Which grommet are you talking about? Is this just for the rear or the front lines as well?


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

gti32387 said:


> Evil_Panda said:
> 
> 
> > No drilling is needed. Just use the grommet back there to poke the line through.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## B.I.H.GTI (Jan 18, 2009)

jeremyz said:


> gti32387 said:
> 
> 
> > rears go through with the gromit for the one sensor, i forget which one. and the fronts i did gromits under the rear seat, check this, i have pictures of most
> ...


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

B.I.H.GTI said:


> jeremyz said:
> 
> 
> > Mind snapping some pics of where you ran line for front. You said a gromet under the rear seat.
> ...


----------



## B.I.H.GTI (Jan 18, 2009)

Sweet thanks much


----------



## gti32387 (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for showing me that thread it was a huge help, and now I have a better idea on how I'll run my lines. I would really like to see how you ran the front lines as well.


----------



## B.I.H.GTI (Jan 18, 2009)

Evil_Panda said:


> B.I.H.GTI said:
> 
> 
> > I can get you pics of mine when I get home later.
> ...


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Lift the rear seat, look under it and there is a round grommet. Pull that out and there is another grommet almost directly below it in the body of the car (underneath it). 

Drill holes in those and run the line through it and up to the front. There is 1 on each side so you can run the line straight up to each bag and don't have to worry about crossing over the exhaust.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

B.I.H.GTI said:


> Happen to get some pics


 Not yet sorry, garage is cold as hell right now.


----------



## explicitrock (Jun 11, 2009)

bringing back from the dead. 
I'm attempting my first air ride install on my mk4 next week!


----------



## im_lower (Feb 25, 2011)

explicitrock said:


> bringing back from the dead.
> I'm attempting my first air ride install on my mk4 next week!


 Good luck :thumbup:


----------

